
Google Maps Moves the World's Borders Depending on Who's Looking - njaremko
http://www.popsci.com/does-google-create-worlds-borders?dom=rss-default&src=syn
======
mtmail
Here's a list of disputed territories from another maps provider. The
political view is just another parameter in their API.

[https://developer.here.com/rest-
apis/documentation/geocoder/...](https://developer.here.com/rest-
apis/documentation/geocoder/topics/political-views.html)

